# turkeys in rainstorm



## manybirds (Jun 18, 2012)

what do you do? we used to just have 2 free range toms that went in the big barn during rain but now we sold 1 tom and got 2 hens and made a pen with a little shelter. they refuse to go in during a storm and we're going to get bad ones all week. i here turkeys nostrils are so high they'll drown in heavy rain. i like my turkey birds and don't want them to drown! should i lock them in the night crate or is there a particular treat they will go in for? its raining heavy now and i'm worried.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you have any trees they can get under??   Mine used to just hang out in the trees until the rain stopped.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 18, 2012)

I know Wild ones just sit on branches in trees so I imagine they will be fine.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 18, 2012)

My BBBs haven't drowned yet and refuse to take cover.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 27, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> what do you do? we used to just have 2 free range toms that went in the big barn during rain but now we sold 1 tom and got 2 hens and made a pen with a little shelter. they refuse to go in during a storm and we're going to get bad ones all week. i here turkeys nostrils are so high they'll drown in heavy rain. i like my turkey birds and don't want them to drown! should i lock them in the night crate or is there a particular treat they will go in for? its raining heavy now and i'm worried.


An "old wife's tale/urban legend" type thing--tho I also have heard it my whole life.  In central Texas, it used to be fairly common to fence off a big area of scrub and fill it with 100s or even 1000s turkeys to get it cleaned off and I never heard of any drowning. Here's a more "scientific" explanation:

http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/turkey.asp

btw--no offense intended for any of the 'not-as-young-as-they-used-to-be wives who might be reading this.


----------



## Hillsvale (Jun 27, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> My BBBs haven't drowned yet and refuse to take cover.


Yup.... mine hang out in all kinds of weather looking desperately pathetic, rain, snow, sleet just like the mailman moto! I actually had to force them inside during a hurricane, they were not impressed!


----------

